# Scared to be announcing.....................



## xxxjacxxx

But I just got this...........................

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y25/jakscooby/augsdigi002.jpg


----------



## lynz

congrats on your :bfp:


----------



## destiny27

congratz congrats congrats :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## AutumnSky

Oh my god, congratulations!!!
:hug:


----------



## v2007

Aww congrats on your :bfp:


My clearblue digi battery only lasted 24 hrs then went blank so i did another:rofl:

V x x x


----------



## redberry3

congrats!!!!


----------



## Younglutonmum

:happydance: :happydance:

Big congrats hunni xxxx


----------



## rachelle1975

Big congrats chick :hug:


----------



## thelilbump

congrats :bfp::happydance::bfp:


----------



## wishing4ababy

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: already said a huge congrats in your journal hunni - but had to come over and see your :bfp: announcement too! It is so amazing - we need symptoms now chick! For those of us in the 2ww obsessing - we need to match symptoms!!!!!!!!
xxxx


----------



## tansey

OMG congrats! You won't be able to do the study - we all knew there would be at least one of us! Your act of generosity has repaid you! xx


----------



## Rumpskin

Just posted in your other thread but CONGRATS darling.

Really thrilled for you xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Wow CONGRATS!!! :happydance:

Im so very pleased for you!! You deserve this! 

Wishing you a very sticky :baby:

Loads of sticky :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Lyrah

Congrats!!!!

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

wishing4ababy said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: already said a huge congrats in your journal hunni - but had to come over and see your :bfp: announcement too! It is so amazing - we need symptoms now chick! For those of us in the 2ww obsessing - we need to match symptoms!!!!!!!!
> xxxx

See my 'countdown to pregnancy' thingy for my symptoms but will do a whole list for you later, off out to see a mate now!


----------



## passengerrach

congrats hun


----------



## polo_princess

Congrats!!


----------



## Barneyboo

:dance::bfp:YIPEE I am so chuffed and excited for you I cant type fast enough, I was soo giddy I opened a wrong thread when I saw your title....

:happydance::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::loopy:So happy for you lovely here's to a happy and healthy 9 months x x x x


----------



## mummymadness

Ohhhhhhhhhhhh Jackie iam soooooo pleased for you , I thought your other test you posted was a BFP i was right :) . I did say i would see you in First trimester and we will .
Well done hun soooo chuffed for you , I just joined when you had your bad news so this is super great for you . xxxxxxxx .


----------



## readyforbaby

Congratulations on your beautiful BFP!


----------



## csmummu

OH WOW JACQUI xxxxxx Well done honey. I am so happy for you i hope you have a wonderful 9 months and beyond! xxxx


----------



## Mervs Mum

Congrats honey. :hugs:

Lots of love, luck and tonnes and tonnes of sticky dust.

x


----------



## chefamy1122

Congrats!!!


----------



## suziep

:happydance: so pleased for you! :happydance:


----------



## SJK

big big congrats, so excited for you :happydance::happydance::happydance: xxx


----------



## Lyns

Ohhh hunny thats wonderful news! I am so happy for you :happydance::happydance::happydance:

You soooooooo deserve this xxxxxx


----------



## Suzanne

Well as you know im sat here crying! Im such a mess glad im on my own cos I dont think anyone would believe me if I said that I was crying happy tears :blush::hugs:

Congrats to you sweetie, im over the moon on cloud 9 for ya, this is sooo deserved :cloud9: 

Now what ya gonna do with your nice new shiny CBFM :rofl:

Cant wait to track your progress over the next 9 months and hear all about HER :winkwink::rofl: :hugs:


----------



## butterflies

huge conrats honey, big hugs also xxx


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations! :happydance: I am so happy for you and elmaxie!!!!!!! Congrats girl!


----------



## browneyedshorty81

omg i am so happy for u :)!!!!!!!!!!! ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh yay yay yay yay .... anyways i just wanted to tell u im happy for u.. my af did not show up but the damn test is still BFN! grrrrr i wanted to strangle it lol :) but maybe at 11 or 12 days it will show, if AF doesnt show up


----------



## Chris77

OMG!!! Congrats hun!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

snowbrdbella8 said:


> omg i am so happy for u :)!!!!!!!!!!! ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh yay yay yay yay .... anyways i just wanted to tell u im happy for u.. my af did not show up but the damn test is still BFN! grrrrr i wanted to strangle it lol :) but maybe at 11 or 12 days it will show, if AF doesnt show up

Good Luck honey!!!! Hope you get that :bfp: xxxx


----------



## Nicnac

Big Congrats!!!!!

:hug:


----------



## Snowdrop

:happydance: Fantastic news! Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations!!!


----------



## yaya

https://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj211/Rachellejoychadwick/congratulations-4.gif


----------



## NickyT75

Congratulations again babe, im so happy for you xx


----------



## mariucha77

Congrats Jacqui!!!!! a big :hug:
I wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy!!


----------



## Newbie77

Yay, yay, yay, yay, really pleased for you Jacqui. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9ish months...

xxx.


----------



## TT's

Woooo Hooooooo!!!!!!


Congratulations!!!! 

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## meg

I am SOOOOOOOOOOOO Happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! congrats!


----------



## Logiebear

https://dl10.glitter-graphics.net/pub/123/123510vl41zvzjt7.gif


----------



## littlestar

Congratulations!


----------



## Lu28

Huge congrats darling, lots and lots of sticky :dust: for you!!!:happydance:


----------



## sjnams

Congratulations!! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!! :happydance:

:hug:


----------



## shoeshopper

Congratulations From Me Too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sinead

Congrats again - here's to a sticky bean and a wonderful pregnancy xxxx


----------



## funkym

Congratulations! :happydance: Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :hug:


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months :hug:


----------



## HAYS

congratulations my lovely,very happy for you
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bambikate

congrats x x


----------



## browneyedshorty81

xxxjacquixxx said:


> snowbrdbella8 said:
> 
> 
> omg i am so happy for u :)!!!!!!!!!!! ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh yay yay yay yay .... anyways i just wanted to tell u im happy for u.. my af did not show up but the damn test is still BFN! grrrrr i wanted to strangle it lol :) but maybe at 11 or 12 days it will show, if AF doesnt show up
> 
> Good Luck honey!!!! Hope you get that :bfp: xxxxClick to expand...

thank u huni :) how u feeling


----------



## tillymum

Congratulations Jackie, really crossing everything for you that this is a sticky one. Have a happy and healthy 9 months:happydance:


----------



## jaytee

OMG OMG OMG 

CONGRATS TO YOU GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!

Didn't you just get signed up for the clearblue challenge too? LOL Funny how things work out!

I wish you the best in the world!!!!!


----------



## Ema

CONGRATS XxX


----------



## fein&waiting

ooh yay, congrats!


----------



## sam*~*louize

COngrats again jacquii, sticky ones for us both please!!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Big congrats :) really pleased for you


----------



## shmoo75

Huge congrats on your :bfp: Pingu babe. I have my fingers crossed that this is a sticky bean for you


----------



## buffycat

yay! :wohoo:

CONGRATULATIONS! am soooo chuffed for you!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## ZoeBunny

Really pleased for you honey, sending you as much baby glue as I can.
Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months - will be keeping an eye on your progress xxxx


----------



## ald

Congratulations on your bfp, hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months. xxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Thankyou everybody:hugs:

I am so overwhelmed at getting my bfp so soon after my m/c, just pls pray this is a sticky for me [-o<


----------



## baby.love

OMG a few days away and i missed this!!! Congratulations hun...I am sending loads of super sticky :dust: your way. xxxx


----------



## Tishimouse

I'm praying for you and delighted to be congratulating you both. This is lovely heartwarming news indeed. :hugs: and :flower: and :dust: to you.


----------



## Samo

congratulations on the BFP :)


----------



## porkpie1981

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: yeha congrats


----------



## Lynxylaydee1

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH im so excited and happy and wowwwwwwwwww for u!!!!!!! if any of us deserve one its u!!!! sending all the luck, sticky vibes and happiness is the world jacqui!!!!xxxx


----------



## wantababybump

Congrats on your bfp!! Have a happy & healthy 9 months!! xo


----------



## xXx Vamp xXx

:0D congrats hun xXx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Lynxylaydee1 said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH im so excited and happy and wowwwwwwwwww for u!!!!!!! if any of us deserve one its u!!!! sending all the luck, sticky vibes and happiness is the world jacqui!!!!xxxx

This brought a little tear to my eyes, thanks honey:hugs:


----------



## Frankie

congratulations!!! x


----------



## Wobbles

Late but :happydance:

YAY congrats hun wishing you a very happy one

x


----------



## MrsP

Congratulations hon x x x


----------



## Ann-Marie

https://xs3.xoospace.com/myspace/graphics/25065.gif


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congrats


----------



## ThatGirl

congrats


----------



## RoRo77

Hey-
I can't believe I didn't see this before. Congrats Love. How is it going so far? Very excited for you!!!!!!!


----------



## Stardancer

https://homepage.ntlworld.com/fiona24/bfp.gif


----------



## xxxjacxxx

ta girls:hugs:


----------



## 1st_baby

Congrats hun :) enjoy to ride


----------



## Nicci

congratulations xx


----------

